# Ghost Shark



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Picture of a shark we picked up. It was a 4.5 to 5 ft sand shark. The way the sun was hitting the water made it look like a ghost. If you look closely you can see the line. thought it was a cool picture.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Yep thats ole casper!!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool pic


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

great pic


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool pic


----------



## kayak07 (Nov 5, 2008)

great pic is that mate


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Definately cool!


----------

